# Funky wrapper question



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'll take Grand Master Flash for $800, Alex. 
No, a different kind-o-funk.

Got a handful of Siglos today. 
Box of 5, sealed, reliable vendor. 
They got this funk on the wrapper. Only 3 spots.









It's flush to the wrapper, can't feel them with my eyes closed and won't wipe off. Looks like spackle. These asymmetrical holes are perfectly filled. 
Has anyone up in here seen this before?


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Too new with CC's for me to answer, but I'd be curious to see pics

Edit to add: ...and there they are.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Wrapper got holes and they filled with pectin before shipping? I wouldn't know but it's as good a guess as any...


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

I had this on a cigar the other day. Didn't even think about it, just lit it up and smoked it like normal. Now you have my curiosity and hopefully it's no big deal...I feel fine and no creepy crawlies came out.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It's in the freezer now.
I don't care if it's Ebola, I'm smokin it in a few years.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I read that the squares should never be cut off by the white square containing name. Is this not true?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Like this


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Don't have a clue as to the forensics on that one, or what you have there, but suffice it to say that I have smoked every cigar I have ever had with any white stuff on it, fuzzy, speckled, not fuzzy, etc., and I'm still here.

Consider me your guinea pig.

...but you'll have to wait till 2021 to find out for sure now won't you... bahaha! ;-)


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The surest road to insanity with Havanas is to over worry about wrappers and bands. HSA really doesn't do nearly as good a job as most NCs with quality control. A Padron or a Fuente is going to look a lot better than a Cohiba or a Montecristo.

Those Cohibas will probably smoke just fine.

I have some 2004 boxes of RyJ Hermosos #2s, one of the ELs from that year, with bands that look like they were applied by 4th graders. 

But they smoke beautifully...


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

All I have is info on the interwebs but that doesn't add up to what many websites say is a real Cohiba. Supposedly they are known for setting the standards of being sticklers to detail. White squares cut off by name, crooked label, and a huge vein all seem off.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

bpegler said:


> The surest road to insanity with Havanas is to over worry about wrappers and bands. HSA really doesn't do nearly as good a job as most NCs with quality control. A Padron or a Fuente is going to look a lot better than a Cohiba or a Montecristo.
> 
> Those Cohibas will probably smoke just fine.
> 
> ...


That's enough for me. Thank you sir.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Navistar said:


> That's enough for me. Thank you sir.


I'm just Bob, not "sir", but you're certainly welcome. The Internet has tons of information about fake Cubans, and it scares the hell out of new smokers. 
One thing to look for, is that the wrapper shades should match on a row of Cubans in a box. They sort by shade. That means that most boxes contain cigars from different tables and different rollers. They get placed together because they have the same wrapper color. 
Most Havanas have odd specks on them, some water marks, others who knows?
It's normal to worry about this stuff until you have seen a few hundred.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think @*Rondo* is asking about authenticity, rather about the white spots. I'm guessing someone got as sloppy with the glue as they did with the band application.

And, BTW, if he were asking the classic "real or fake" question @*fimpster* gave the right answer for someone with limited experience with CC's. @*bpegler* gave the right answer for someone who does have experience.

Rookies: It is not necessary to parrot Googled information/misinformation. Plenty of guys like Bob with actual experience and first-hand info here.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I noticed that, too. 
The Stevie Wonder band job is concerning.
Thanks all and @bpegler. From what I've read, I very much value your experience.
Cuba is Cuba.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> I don't think @Rondo is asking about authenticity, rather about the white spots. I'm guessing someone got as sloppy with the glue as they did with the band application.


I fully understand that but I view every thread as a learning experience. I just learned something. I hope I didn't offend rondo.

Websites like cigar aficionado talk about Cohibas like they are made for the gods and void of any defects. The perfect cigar. I don't know the truth unless I ask.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Look at the wrapper on this cigar I smoked tonight. A custom roll from one of the hottest rollers in Cuba right now.

It has spots! Discolorations!

But it smoked like heaven.

Pre 97 or so, the wrappers were the old pre hybrid criollo. They looked beautiful, and had very fine veins. Tobacco mold almost destroyed all the crops, so they developed the hybrids we see now. Thicker, more pronounced veins, and more discolorations.

Edit:

The mold I'm referring to was the "blue mold" that destroys crops. Not the fuzzy white stuff we see from time to time on over humidified sticks.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Just had a Monte 4 with a similar spot near foot, didn't think much of it at the time.


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

@Rondo Enjoy!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I fully understand and buy that construction of hand-rolled cigars have flaws. No two hand made cigars are the same because man is not a machine and every roller does it slightly different. 

What I don't understand, is how machine printed labels can vary so much.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Navistar said:


> I fully understand and buy that construction of hand-rolled cigars have flaws. No 2 hand made cigars are the same because man is not a machine and every roller does it slightly different.
> 
> What I don't understand, is how machine printed labels can vary so much.


Because Cuba is a very, very poor country. They source their bands from out of the country. Quality control is not what you might hope.

If the tobacco wasn't fabulous, nobody would smoke them.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Navistar said:


> All I have is info on the interwebs but that doesn't add up to what many websites say is a real Cohiba. Supposedly they are known for setting the standards of being sticklers to detail. White squares cut off by name, crooked label, and a huge vein all seem off.


...umm...

My new mantra...

I'm a statesman, not a grouchy old man, I'm a statesman, not a grouchy old man, I'm a statesman, not a grouchy old man...

lol.

Glad you learned something new... ;-)


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

bpegler said:


> Because Cuba is a very, very poor country. They source their bands from out of the country. Quality control is not what you might hope.
> 
> If the tobacco wasn't fabulous, nobody would smoke them.


I appreciate your patience


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> I'll take Grand Master Flash for $800, Alex.
> No, a different kind-o-funk.
> 
> Got a handful of Siglos today.
> ...


Look good to me no worries enjoy your SEEGARS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The surest road to insanity with Havanas is to over worry about wrappers and bands. HSA really doesn't do nearly as good a job as most NCs with quality control. A Padron or a Fuente is going to look a lot better than a Cohiba or a Montecristo.
> 
> Those Cohibas will probably smoke just fine.
> 
> ...


Yes i have smoked through a few boxes of those. Damn they where tasty best RYJ i ever had.:vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

It's funny. I just stumble upon my first ever cigar with a patch job. There must have been a hole they patched it with a small tobacco tile and vegetable glue. 

Also I've seen a lot of people saying pectin, which is not what cigar manufactures use. Pectin is bitter and therfore not a good glue for something your going to put in your mouth. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Low-methoxyl pectin is not bitter. It has no discernible taste. Those are marketed as "Low/No Sugar Pectin", meaning they don't require the addition of high amounts of sugar to gel as was typical of traditional pectin.

I mix up my own wrapper glue with this stuff at about 1 part pectin to about 4-8 parts water (depending on how thick I want it). Works great and does not impart any flavor to the cigar. You can also use gum arabic rather than pectin.

I use glass vials with a brush built into the cap (I have a load of them!). Pour a bit of powdered pectin in, add hot water, and shake. Lasts several months. If anyone wants some just PM me and I'll sell you a few, either empties or with the pectin powder or gum arabic already in them (just add water - they will store better with just the power - use one for months, then fill up another).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had my share of CC's with some type of 'deformity' to them whether it be a small spot...water spot...tobacco leaf degradation...and as long as there aren't any holes I was ok with the cigar that wasn't cosmetically perfect. Discolorations are common at times...as long as it smoked like the real thing it ends up in ash form anyway.


----------

